# Best way to wear sunglasses when not wearing sunglasses



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

OK. guys you know the situation you`re walking down the street in bright sunshine when you go into a shop whats the best way to keep your sunglasses.

slide them onto the top of your head

have them on a neck cord 

or tuck them into the plackett of your shirt,or neck of the shirt when wearing a T-shirt.


----------



## CHC (Jul 16, 2005)

Well if you're wearing a jacket (which you should be!! haha) then you can just slip them right into your breast pocket. It's convenient enough and won't look bad_ or_ endanger your sunglasses.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

CHC said:


> Well if you're wearing a jacket (which you should be!! haha) then you can just slip them right into your breast pocket. It's convenient enough and won't look bad_ or_ endanger your sunglasses.


But that's where I carry my reading glasses. I guess no one has ever made jackets with double breast pockets, huh?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

And looking forward, the new Oakley/Motorola Bluetooth sunglasses. Cellphone & MP3 Player built in. Definitely asking Santa for these!

​
More information.


----------



## mattdebord (May 20, 2006)

Finally, an important question!

There are several schools of thought:

1. Slip them into the breast pocket of your jacket. Of course, this pocket gets a bit crowded if you have deployed a pocket square that day.

2. Slip them into an interior pocket. Regrettably, interior pockets are almost always already holding something else.

3. Tuck them insouciantly into your left jacket pocket. Oddly, while interior jakcet pockets are often laden, external pockets may only be holding, in my case, a tube of Chapstik. 

There's something louche, devil-may-care, about retriving sunglasses, especially expensive sunglasses, from a pocket where they shouldn't be.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> And looking forward, the new Oakley/Motorola Bluetooth sunglasses. Cellphone & MP3 Player built in. Definitely asking Santa for these!
> 
> ​
> More information.


Alex,

I can see you wearing these along with a t-shirt that says, my wife went to Naples and all I got was the Kiton t-shirt.

Paul


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I say the inside brest pocket of your jacket. If both pockets are occupied, you're carrying too many "things"


----------



## Dr James Ryan (Feb 8, 2006)

Croakies!


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Since I only wear sunglasses when I am not wearing a jacket (if I'm wearing a jacket, whatever I plan on doing is too dressy to do anything but squint), I take the third option. 

A neck cord is a little too geriatric for my taste. 

And the atop your head look is a little too hip/ feminine for me. Though I saw a young Asian guy on the train the other day who had his sunglasses around his ears but with the lenses on the back of his head. With the thin, sporty glasses and the trendy black pinstripe suit sans tie, it worked for him.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I can't be the only one who hangs their un-needed sunglasses on the front of their shirt by slipping one of the earpieces through a buttonhole?...not very classy but, convenient!


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Slide onto the shirt placket or if wearing a polo shirt with a pocket, into the shirt pocket. I wear corrective glasses and dislike the slow response of photochromic lenses so have to juggle two pairs of glasses in bright weather and find the above is the simplest yet elegant solution to swapping between pairs. 

I sometimes carry a case around, which runs the risk of looking dorky. But if I'm going to do anything active (where the frames might get damaged if left loose) I take that risk and use a case!


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

If I am wearing a polo shirt, I slide one of the earpieces under the shirt, and let the glasses sit outside of the button closure. 

If I am wearing a dress shirt (meaning it's buttoned all the way), I always wear a jacket, so that's where the glasses go then.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Cantabrigian said:


> I only wear sunglasses when I am not wearing a jacket (if I'm wearing a jacket, whatever I plan on doing is too dressy to do anything but squint)


Interesting.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I slide them between the buttons of my shirt but it might fall on the floor so I sometimes keep them in my bookbag


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*sunglasses*

you have a bonus of extra pockets if you wear a vest.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

I keep my sunglasses in the car. I can't stand having a pair of glasses in any pocket. Once they're in your pocket you have to think about not breaking them and change the way you move around which can become kind of awkward. I usually don't need sunglasses other than for driving. However, on rare occasions when I am wearing my sunglasses outside of the car, I also do the thing where you stick one of the earpieces into the collar of my shirt (unless I'm wearing a tie - then I'm not sure what I would do - it would depend on the circumstances).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

You could also hang sunglasses on a chain when they're not in use.


----------



## Omega (Jul 10, 2005)

I have a question: have you seen a case which has a clip similar to a clip on mobile phone cases (that you could quickly remove from/put back on your belt)? I would like to get myself a case for my Oakleys, but cannot find a good case with such a clip. I guess it might be an answer as well how to carry you sunglasses when entering buildings...
Regards,


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

I second (third?) the notion of putting the sunglasses on one's placket. Otherwise I have been found guilty of putting them in my hair...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I would buy a sunglass case to protect your very own sunglasses from dirt or sunlight.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

When you're not wearing a vest one possibility is to have your jackets made with two eyeglass pockets, one on each side. Reading on the left, sun on the right. 

Otherwise, the cord thing looks bad. The breast pocket messes up the pocket square. And while I often have a vacant inside jacket pocket, they are too big for my glasses. Darn things get caught horizontally in the pocket and take five minutes to remove.


----------



## JoshuaHManning (Sep 21, 2005)

*Inside pocket or between button holes*

I go with the left, inside pocket of my jacket. If I don't have a jacket on I join Eagle and Howard with the glasses tucked in between button holes on my shirt, perilously risking them falling to the ground or heaven forbid a washroom floor.

I've also tried the in the hair thing and agree that it looks a little to feminine, at least on me. The sunglasses cords reminds me too much of either a grandmother or a construction worker (there really can't be that many objects in this world that cause that combination of people to spring to mind!).


----------



## Vecsus (Aug 27, 2005)

Will said:


> And while I often have a vacant inside jacket pocket, they are too big for my glasses. Darn things get caught horizontally in the pocket and take five minutes to remove.


Leave one of the stems on the ouside of the pocket. That keeps the glasses hanging in the pocket rather than sitting inside and getting stuck....which happens to me when I forget my own advice.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Stop that now.



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> And looking forward, the new Oakley/Motorola Bluetooth sunglasses. Cellphone & MP3 Player built in. Definitely asking Santa for these!
> 
> ​
> More information.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

odoreater said:


> I keep my sunglasses in the car. I can't stand having a pair of glasses in any pocket. Once they're in your pocket you have to think about not breaking them and change the way you move around which can become kind of awkward. I usually don't need sunglasses other than for driving. However, on rare occasions when I am wearing my sunglasses outside of the car, I also do the thing where you stick one of the earpieces into the collar of my shirt (unless I'm wearing a tie - then I'm not sure what I would do - it would depend on the circumstances).


I do exatly the same thing with my sunglasses. I only use them when i drive so it predominantly sits in my car.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

If I'm wearing a jacket and tie, I'll leave 'em at home and squint like everyone else. That's unless I'm confident I can convince my wife to keep them in her handbag when I want to take them off...

Here in Britain, of course, it's not a common problem.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What if your shirts have no pockets?


----------



## Georgia Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

You could just do the Bono / Jack Nicholson / Corey Hart / Men in Black / Agent Smith thing and wear 'em all the time.

(Kidding)


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Just slide them up and let them sit on your head?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

My shades are prescription, so if I take them off I'm always switching with regular prescription glasses. I probably put them up on my head or back in the case. My shades are also wraparounds, so in or out of the case, they're kind of bulky.

I've been sort of tempted by the photogray glasses, but I don't think they get clear enough when you go inside, or dark enough when you go outside.

I usually keep my sunglasses in the car, although one day I got into court and realized I had forgotten to switch to my regular glasses. (To appreciate this you'll need to know that I have a white beard, which often gets pretty long.) When the judge, whom I've known and worked with for many years, came into the courtroom, he commented, "Oh, Mr. McCullough, I see you're going for the ZZ Top look." I never thought he had much of a sense of humor, but that was a good line.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Will said:


> When you're not wearing a vest one possibility is to have your jackets made with two eyeglass pockets, one on each side. Reading on the left, sun on the right.
> 
> Otherwise, the cord thing looks bad. The breast pocket messes up the pocket square. And while I often have a vacant inside jacket pocket, they are too big for my glasses. Darn things get caught horizontally in the pocket and take five minutes to remove.


I have sunglasses constantly if I'm outside. Cantabrigian's squinting option is unacceptable to me. I almost always wear a sports coat with a pocket square or a suit with one. I hate the bulk of having them in the inside pocket of my jacket with it buttoned.

My solution, elegant or not, is to place one of the temple pieces (I wear Wayfarers with corrective lenses) into the breast pocket on the outside of the square so that most of the sunglasses hang outside the pocket. The square remains mostly unbothered.

Unless I'm walking in the park and someone unexpectedly tells me to "go long" they usually stay there until I need them again. But in that case I'd be wearing them anyway.

Like I say, it may not be the most elegant solution...


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

I always hold mine in one hand.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 hanging them by one earpiece on the outside of the jacket breast pocket if it's otherwise occupied, just like you would with the shirt placket (with the same dangers of dropping them).


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

> I saw a ... guy ... who had his sunglasses around his ears but with the lenses on the back of his head.


This works especially well with a backwards ball cap. Can't tell if the fellow is coming or going.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Anything but on your head; that's the worst look imaginable.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Tell your girlfriend / wife / et al. to put them into the sunglass case she is carrying in her purse for you!!! :devil: Everyone, stand back, I'm going to get hit by lightning... or my girlfriends purse...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> And looking forward, the new Oakley/Motorola Bluetooth sunglasses. Cellphone & MP3 Player built in. Definitely asking Santa for these!
> 
> ​
> More information.


Wearing Oakley is a bit like wearing sunglasses on your head. It just says something about the wearer that speaks volumes. More seriously, these MP3 contraptions are _hideous_!

Avoid for now.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm going to have to second the idea of a croakie strap.


----------



## haruki (Dec 28, 2007)

XdryMartini said:


> Tell your girlfriend / wife / et al. to put them into the sunglass case she is carrying in her purse for you!!! :devil: Everyone, stand back, I'm going to get hit by lightning... or my girlfriends purse...


No, actually, that's brilliant, and would work for me... As long as I don't bug her for them too often.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Liberty Ship said:


> But that's where I carry my reading glasses. I guess no one has ever made jackets with double breast pockets, huh?


Yes, they have; one on the outside and one on the inside.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Rossini said:


> Wearing Oakley is a bit like wearing sunglasses on your head. It just says something about the wearer that speaks volumes. More seriously, these MP3 contraptions are _hideous_!
> 
> Avoid for now.


I wear a pair of Oakley Whisker's because they were the darkest glasses I could find: polarized 9% light transmission. They have helped with my migraines 20 fold.

Edit: I don't like the big sporty looking ones unless you're playing sports.
Here are my sunglasses:


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*Oh, pleasssse!*

Get yourselves a sunglass case and secure them inside, then put the whole affair into a pocket or leave them in the car. There's nothing more affected and entirely so precious as some part of the sunglass carcass hanging out of a pocket, sitting on your head, or otherwise making a spectacle (!) of themselves (and their owner).


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> I can't be the only one who hangs their un-needed sunglasses on the front of their shirt by slipping one of the earpieces through a buttonhole?...not very classy but, convenient!


You're not! Through the buttonhole is much more secure than between the buttons through the placket.

In fact I'm taking it yet a step further. I think I must be clumsier than most, but my glasses are constantly falling out of my pockets, or out of the placket I've tucked them in. To make them stay put I'm going to modify some polos so the earpiece will go through a regular buttonhole and then through a newly-cut "buttonhole" inside the base of the placket. That'll learn 'em.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Since I wear prescription glasses, whichever set I'm not wearing goes in a hardshell case and in my jacket pocket. Not the most graceful solution, but it prevents me from risking a much needed $250 investment.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Liberty Ship said:


> But that's where I carry my reading glasses. I guess no one has ever made jackets with double breast pockets, huh?


To the contrary. It's just that they're mostly worn on safari.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Depending on situation i.e. am I going to be carrying loads of stuff out of the shop or not, and on what I'm wearing: 

1. on back of hand, fingers free
2. top of head
3. shirt collar
4. hanging from belt or trouser pocket
5. in pocket if wearing shorts or cargo pants.
6. they stay on in some very bright predominantly glass buildings.


----------

